# Custom fabricated side guide project.



## Hanr3 (Sep 19, 2010)

When I rebuilt the trailer I decided not to mess with the original sideguides. Didn't take me too long to realize they were inadequate at best. About the only thing they were good at was holding my lights and license plate. I bent the brap out of one when loading in a good side wind/current. Bent it back up best I could, however my light was cockeyed and looked goofy from the back.
Plus I want to change tires and go from the 8" to 12", hopefully with the new guides I can lower the boat position on the trialer to help offset the increased height of the tires. I dont have much tongue left to back in further to load the boat, unless I get my feet wet everytime. Illinois can get mighty cold in the spring and fall when the fish are biting best. 

Did a bunch of research through this site for ideas. 
I thought the old trampoline buides was a good idea, had one int eh shed too. Pulled a couple legs out to size them up, wont work on my trailer.

thought about the ladder stabilizer, they aren't long enough. I would have to buy two of them, making it too expensive.

Was talking to my boss at work about my delima, he said bring it in, we do "governemnt work" all the time. That got me started on the right trail. Found some scrap 1 1/2" square tube which our cutter operator was kind enough to cut to length. Talked to our fixture maker who drew up some blueprint plans for it, and was kind enough to weld my pieces togehter. I decided not to get them powder coated and just paint them at home like the rest of the trailer.

Couple of pics for perspective.


----------



## DaveInGA (Nov 6, 2010)

Looking good so far, keep up the good work.


----------

